# Man dead for 45 minutes says he awoke after seeing afterlife



## Davey Jones (Feb 20, 2014)

OH gimme a break....I dont mind him "coming back" because it has happen before but talking to the dead?

CLEVELAND, Ohio — Brian Miller was declared dead after suffering a massive heart attack at a Ohio hospital.Then to the surprise of nurses and doctors, after 45 minutes, his heart randomly started beating again.
Miller, 41, told WJW-TV that while he was out, he saw a light and relatives who had passed away.
Miller said he remembers walking along a “heavenly” path lined with flowers.  He was then stopped by his mother-in-law, who had just passed away.
“She grabbed a hold of my arm and she told me that, ‘It’s not your time.’


http://kdvr.com/2014/02/18/man-dead-for-45-minute-says-he-awoke-after-seeing-afterlife/


----------



## Justme (Feb 20, 2014)

Well the guy obviously wasn't actually dead!


----------



## Justme (Feb 20, 2014)

I have heard that when the brain tries to shut down people can experience some weird things.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 20, 2014)

What Im talking about is where he "went" when he was supposedly dead.
Talking like that makes others want to die(suicide) to go meet Gamma.

I guess a book is due next.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> I guess a book is due next.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> OH gimme a break....I dont mind him "coming back" because it has happen before but talking to the dead?
> 
> CLEVELAND, Ohio — Brian Miller was declared dead after suffering a massive heart attack at a Ohio hospital.Then to the surprise of nurses and doctors, after 45 minutes, his heart randomly started beating again.
> Miller, 41, told WJW-TV that while he was out, he saw a light and relatives who had passed away.
> ...



figures, still a bossy mom-in-law, LOL!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 20, 2014)

There have been stories about this kind of thing happening for many years, and regardless of where the person was from, they all seem to see pretty much the same thing;, the white light, and family members or friends who have died, and sometimes angels, or other white-robed persons.
I was raised as a Christian, believing in an afterlife, and heaven spent with our loved ones. For many years, i just believed, and never questioned any of it, but now, it seems like there are a lot of things not explained. This vision of an afterlife seems to come to people who are not Christians, as well as those that are, so i do not think it has anything to do with our religious beliefs. 
We know that the body dies, but no one has any idea what really happens to our soul, or spirit, after the body dies.Most religious  beliefs have their interpretation of what they think happens, and the non-religious just thing nothing is left after the body dies. I think it might take the brain a while to die, but it would not seem like it would take almost an hour afterwards, and the body be able to come back to life. A hospital has enough instruments nowadays that they should be able to tell if a person has actually died; so if they say that he died, and then the heart re-started, it probably did happen that way.
There is a whole lot about life/death/afterlife that we don't understand, and can only guess about.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 25, 2019)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 5284


come on, Alphonse BEGONE, hEY, I CAN FEEL SOMEONE PULLING ON MY LEG.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2019)

Being greeted by your mother-in-law...no wonder he changed his mind about dying!


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 25, 2019)

When my wife died, although it was only for a few minutes, she has no memories of it. When the crew doing CPR brought her back she didn't know they were saving her life, she thought she was being attacked.


----------



## Linda (Sep 25, 2019)

Some say it's true, some say it isn't.  I'm open minded.


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2019)

My son had a near-death experience at the age of two. At the age of four he began verbalizing it. He was too young to have been influenced by reading or hearing of other experiences. It was pure and real coming directly from a child's mouth.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2019)

Davey Jones said:


> OH gimme a break....I dont mind him "coming back" because it has happen before but talking to the dead?
> 
> CLEVELAND, Ohio — Brian Miller was declared dead after suffering a massive heart attack at a Ohio hospital.Then to the surprise of nurses and doctors, after 45 minutes, his heart randomly started beating again.
> Miller, 41, told WJW-TV that while he was out, he saw a light and relatives who had passed away.
> ...


I can understand why he came back.  He had enough of his mother-n-law while he was alive & wanted to avoid her.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 25, 2019)

I believe it as I believe in an afterlife with my loved ones.  I can't explain it as I have always felt that way.  I feel like I am an old soul and this is my last life.  Even as a child I felt old in comparison with the other kids. Can't explain it and will not try to as its just my belief.  We are on our individual paths and I respect yours.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 25, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Being greeted by your mother-in-law...no wonder he changed his mind about dying!


Haha love it.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 25, 2019)

This is a great post Happyflowerlady.  I’m not religious and believe something happens after the body dies. What I find frustrating about this entire topic is the medical science changes the definition to suite them whenever it’s convenient. 

For instance, the definition of what dead means is that when the heart and lungs have irreversibly ceased to function. Clinical death is determined when the heart stops beating  in a regular rhythm and the UDDA recognizes that whole brain death is the cessation of all functions of the whole brain as a legal standard of death. 

There have been numerous instances of this happening in history where people have been clinically dead for numerous hours like 17 or more and then come back to life. 

Now they were either dead or they weren’t. Most of these people share the same incredible experience of believing there’s an afterlife. They can view themselves and everything around them and state what’s happening with absolute certainty. They see the bright light in some form of  tunnel and get greeted by all their loved ones including past pets. 

In this bright light, they ‘feel’ true unconditional love and have the ability to know things they normally couldn’t. Basic fundamental laws like time and space become irrelevant and nobody can change their minds about their experience. 

This happened to me so many times that nobody could convince me otherwise that there isn’t a higher power watching over us.

I can totally relate to your post terry.


----------



## rgp (Sep 25, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Being greeted by your mother-in-law...no wonder he changed his mind about dying!





 True-dat !!


----------



## rgp (Sep 25, 2019)

45 minutes....that's enough time to wake up inside the morgue freezer..........That's it, in my will, I'm stating, I want my jacket....


----------



## toffee (Sep 25, 2019)

well iam of sound mind and body at this moment lol-----
and I truly believe in after life ; its what u believe is what matters -some do' some dont 'who's to say who is right and wrong 'bit of a stale mate really ;but it makes dying something to look forward too like another adventure for our souls …………………….


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2019)

*I believe in Heaven because I believe that life on Earth is Hell. After all where else do you experience the pain that you experience here on Earth.*


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 25, 2019)

I do believe that people have near death experiences regardless of their type of faith or lack thereof ...some experiences are good, some horrible.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 25, 2019)

I was about to say that there's no way someone's heart restarted after 45 minutes.  Then found this overview of what's termed medically the Lazarus Syndrome. It's a wikipedia article, but some of the referenced sources are reputable medical journals.


----------



## rgp (Sep 25, 2019)

What about brain oxygen deprivation ? I always heard that after about ten minutes brain damage begins ?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 25, 2019)

Well being a Christian I believe what the Bible says.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 25, 2019)

rgp said:


> What about brain oxygen deprivation ? I always heard that after about ten minutes brain damage begins ?



Several cases in the article I linked above recovered fully.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I was about to say that there's no way someone's heart restarted after 45 minutes.  Then found this overview of what's termed medically the Lazarus Syndrome. It's a wikipedia article, but some of the referenced sources are reputable medical journals.


I read about situations like that, but they usually involved young kids who were in freezing water.  Supposedly, the cold temperature had a lot to do with it.


----------



## rgp (Sep 25, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Several cases in the article I linked above recovered fully.




 Not arguing, just thinking out loud.........Makes me wonder if they were actually dead ?....or perhaps just in some sort of low-pulse state ?

 Oxygen being "pumped" in the blood at a low level is entirely different than none at all. ?????? Who knows.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm not buying any of this. Nobody is going without breathing for 45 minutes. That's BS.  At 6 minutes without oxygenated blood, the brain begins to deteriorate. As to "recalls" about near death experiences, they vary from culture to culture. There are not all the same. And they are as valid as dreams. And, they are called "NEAR death experience", so by definition, you aren't dead. It's like being called the NEAR winner of the lottery.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 25, 2019)

He died "in the hospital" and woke up on his own ...
So they did nothing in the hospital? I don't buy it.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2019)

There are sleep disorders in which the person briefly hallucinates seeing people who have been long dead. Not dreaming, I mean suddenly waking from sleep and, with one's eyes open, actually "seeing" those people for a few seconds. Then the "apparitions" fade.

I suspect that these near death accounts of seeing loved ones are very much the same thing. Religion has nothing to do with it. Death has nothing to do with it. It's a mysterious phenomenon that our brain experiences in extreme circumstances.


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I was about to say that there's no way someone's heart restarted after 45 minutes.  Then found this overview of what's termed medically the Lazarus Syndrome. It's a wikipedia article, but some of the referenced sources are reputable medical journals.





Patio Life said:


> He died "in the hospital" and woke up on his own ...
> So they did nothing in the hospital? I don't buy it.


If you read Annie's link regarding the "Lazarus Syndrome" you will see one thought "is the buildup of pressure in the chest as a result of cardiopulmonary resuscitation (CPR). The relaxation of pressure after resuscitation efforts have ended is thought to allow the heart to expand, triggering the heart's electrical impulses and restarting the heartbeat.

Examples listed are all referenced with sources in Annie's link (I made Bold the amount of time declared dead):

A 27-year-old man in the UK collapsed after overdosing on heroin and cocaine. Paramedics gave him an injection, and he recovered enough to walk to the ambulance. He went into cardiac arrest in transit. After *25 minutes* of resuscitation efforts, the patient was verbally declared dead. About a minute after resuscitation ended, a nurse noticed a rhythm on the heart monitor and resuscitation was resumed. The patient recovered fully.[5]

A 66-year-old man suffering from a suspected abdominal aneurysm suffered cardiac arrest and received chest compressions and defibrillation shocks for 17 minutes during treatment for his condition. Vital signs did not return; the patient was declared dead and resuscitation efforts ended. *Ten minutes *later, the surgeon felt a pulse. The aneurysm was successfully treated, and the patient fully recovered with no lasting physical or neurological problems.[2]

According to a 2002 article in the journal _Forensic Science International_, a 65-year-old prelingually deaf Japanese male was found unconscious in the foster home he lived in. CPR was attempted on the scene by home staff, emergency medical personnel and also in the emergency department of the hospital and included appropriate medications and defibrillation. He was declared dead after attempted resuscitation. However, a policeman found the person moving *in the mortuary after 20 minutes*. The patient survived for 4 more days.[6]

A 45-year-old woman in Colombia was pronounced dead, as there were no vital signs showing she was alive. *Later, a funeral* worker noticed the woman moving and alerted his co-worker that the woman should go back to the hospital.[7][8]

A 65-year-old man in Malaysia came back to life *two-and-a-half hours* after doctors at Seberang Jaya Hospital, Penang, pronounced him dead. He died three weeks later.[9]

Anthony Yahle, 37, in Bellbrook, Ohio, USA, was breathing abnormally at 4 a.m. on 5 August 2013, and could not be woken. After finding that Yahle had no pulse, first responders administered CPR and were able to retrieve a stable-enough heartbeat to transport him to the Emergency Room. Later that afternoon,* coded for 45 minutes* at Kettering Medical Center and was pronounced dead after all efforts to resuscitate him failed. *When his son arrived at the hospital to visit his supposed-to-be deceased father*, he noticed a heartbeat on the monitor that was still attached to his father. Resuscitation efforts were resumed, and Yahle was successfully revived.[10]

Walter Williams, 78, from Lexington, Mississippi, United States, was at home when his hospice nurse called a coroner who arrived and declared him dead at 9 p.m. on 26 February 2014. Once* at a funeral home*, he was found to be moving, possibly resuscitated by a defibrillator implanted in his chest.[11] The next day he was well enough to be talking with family, but died fifteen days later.[12]

Record: Velma Thomas, 59, of West Virginia, USA holds the record time for recovering from clinical death. In May 2008, Thomas went into cardiac arrest at her home. Medics were able to establish a faint pulse after eight minutes of CPR. Her heart stopped twice after arriving at the hospital and she was placed on life support. Doctors attempted to lower her body temperature to prevent additional brain injury. She was declared *clinically dead for 17 hours *after doctors failed to detect brain activity. Her son, Tim Thomas, stated that "her skin had already started hardening, her hands and toes were curling up, they were already drawn". She was taken off life support and funeral arrangements were in progress. However, ten minutes after being taken off life support, she revived and recovered.[13][14]


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2019)

Sunny said:


> There are sleep disorders in which the person *briefly *hallucinates seeing people who have been long dead...actually "seeing" those people *for a few seconds*...It's a mysterious phenomenon that our brain experiences in extreme circumstances.


The key words in your post are "briefly" and "for a few seconds". That's like a snapshot. Near death experiences are longer than that. There is more content and sometimes conversation.

You're right that there is something the brain puts together as a snapshot for those with a psychological disorder such as ptsd, anxiety, depression, etc. It's called Intrusive Involuntary Images. But that's a totally different thing from a NDE (near death experiences). NDE's are more like a video from another dimension rather than a snapshot of old relatives. 

Edit: Plus you're in the video and you're the main character.


----------



## Knight (Sep 25, 2019)

Talking to his M I L would mean that after death a sentient being [ A sentient being is one who perceives and responds to sensations of whatever kind - sight, hearing, touch, taste, or smell. ]would be what to expect. Seems a little strange to me that out of the billions supposedly occupying someplace beyond the sun, moon & stars his M I L was there to greet him.  

What happened to the description in Rev. 4:8-11


----------



## norman (Sep 25, 2019)

Maybe a Zombie...other wise he is full of* it.  * I have heard of Lazarus Syndrome, I would rather believe it was a poor diagnosis or the end of the 14 hour shift.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 25, 2019)

Whatever the cause of Lazarus Syndrome, it's not as though researchers can ethically study it!  I can imagine the study participant consent form ...we're going to hook you to all kinds of monitors, stop your heart and hope you're one of the ones that spontaneously 'comes back to life.'


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2019)

There have been many cases, over the years, where a person has seemed to die, then came back to life.  In some respects, as I get older, I am somewhat curious about what happens to the "soul/spirit" after the old body gives out.  I'm not very religious...in the "Formal" sense, but I do believe there is a power/God, far more complex than our feeble little minds can comprehend, and our spirit lives on in a new existence...determined by how we have behaved in this life.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2019)

It's kind of like these old threads being resurrected.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 26, 2019)

Women comes back to life after 17 hours being dead 


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ne...ck-to-life-after-being-dead-for-17-hours.html
What it’s like to wake up dead 


https://www.thedailybeast.com/what-its-like-to-wake-up-dead
Woman wakes up in morgue after 11 hours 


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/19085621
There are so many like this. It’s so spooky.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 26, 2019)

Lara said:


> The key words in your post are "briefly" and "for a few seconds". That's like a snapshot. Near death experiences are longer than that. There is more content and sometimes conversation.
> 
> You're right that there is something the brain puts together as a snapshot for those with a psychological disorder such as ptsd, anxiety, depression, etc. It's called Intrusive Involuntary Images. But that's a totally different thing from a NDE (near death experiences). NDE's are more like a video from another dimension rather than a snapshot of old relatives.



Great posts Lara. I really appreciated reading your input on this.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2019)

My husband and my mother were very close.  If he had a near death experience and said he was greeted by my mother neither he nor I would find that surprising.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2019)

When my mother was in the hospital because of a collapsed lung and she had Pulmonary Fibrosis (which means your lungs eventually turn to stone) she had heart failure and went into heart arrest. Her doctor said she almost died and she was near death for about nine days and one of the doctors said we just should let her go. My mom apparently didn't agree. And even though, after more than two months, she did eventually succumb, I am so grateful we had those couple of months. But now I feel guilty that we should have let her go sooner. It's always such a heartbreaking thing to decide. And she was just seven years older than me at this point in my life. Anyway, when she woke up I asked if she remembered anything about the time she had the heart failure and almost died and she told me no. She was a very religious woman. I have had signs from her, though, that she's still with me in all these past years.


----------



## Knight (Sep 26, 2019)

From this account does what this man claims mean there are billions upon billions of sentient something floating around in where ever it is dead people go? Is there a line with last in easily spotted? Where would generations of families go & how would they re unite?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2019)

Knight said:


> From this account does what this man claims mean there are billions upon billions of sentient something floating around in where ever it is dead people go? Is there a line with last in easily spotted? Where would generations of families go & how would they re unite?



That is just silly. It reminds me of  when some atheists answer with there can't be life after death when a dead body doesn't get up and walk again. Seriously, you're thinking that after-death survival means zombie apocalypse on a universal scale? Even then to assuage your worry about the universe losing space for all these surviving souls, is that the universe is way larger than your post makes it seem than you think it is,.

I for one, have no desire to go on further than the life I have now. I mean seriously the way some psychics describe like after death the same as when you lived on earth. Ridiculous.. However I do in some way go along with Jung's idea of universal consciousness. I can somewhat intellectually go for that, and still feel my mother here with me.


----------



## Knight (Sep 26, 2019)

No Olivia I wasn't thinking of a zombie apocalypse.  But for the man to have a conversation with his M I L only a sentient being would be capable of that.  The some place is is supposed to be not in the sky above, not somewhere in the universe we know but somewhere beyond.  
sentient
*adjective*
having the power of perception by the senses; conscious.
characterized by sensation and consciousness.
*noun*
a person or thing that is sentient.
 Archaic. the conscious mind.

According to the op's post the M I L told the man it wasn't his time. 

So if we are to believe the man we would also have to believe the billions of people that died from the beginning of man to now are up there some where conscious & perceiving by their senses  all new arrivals or as some believe the rejections


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2019)

Knight said:


> No Olivia I wasn't thinking of a zombie apocalypse.  But for the man to have a conversation with his M I L only a sentient being would be capable of that.  The some place is is supposed to be not in the sky above, not somewhere in the universe we know but somewhere beyond.
> sentient
> *adjective*
> having the power of perception by the senses; conscious.
> ...



You haven't said anything different to what I already replied to.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 26, 2019)

He obviously owes back taxes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 26, 2019)

Davey Jones said:


> OH gimme a break....I dont mind him "coming back" because it has happen before but talking to the dead?
> 
> CLEVELAND, Ohio — Brian Miller was declared dead after suffering a massive heart attack at a Ohio hospital.Then to the surprise of nurses and doctors, after 45 minutes, his heart randomly started beating again.
> Miller, 41, told WJW-TV that while he was out, he saw a light and relatives who had passed away.
> ...


Starve the brain of oxygen for 45 minutes will turn him in to a vegetable. People have been declared dead and awoke in the morgue.


----------



## Knight (Sep 26, 2019)

Olivia said:


> She was a very religious woman. I have had signs from her, though, that she's still with me in all these past years.



Different than what the op posted. The man walked along a flower lined path & had a conversation with his M I L.  What I think you are saying is you sense the presence of your mother at times.

Christians believe there is a heaven & hell where life after death is real. Conversation with the M I L would mean after death the dead feel & sense. Heaven  as I posted isn't the sky above, our universe but some place external to what we can see. 

Modern humans have existed for roughly 200,000 years. The species to which humans belong, Homo sapiens, is the only species of human alive today. However, all species in the genus Homo are technically humans. This includes Homo habilis, the oldest undisputed species in the genus at 2.2 million years old.
If we are to believe the man we would have to believe that in 2.2 million years billions of humans feeling & sensing after death are either in heaven or hell.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2019)

While I try to keep an open mind, I am deeply suspicious of whether this guy was actually dead all that time.  The body's tissues, and particularly the brain, start to deteriorate much earlier than the alleged 45 minutes.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2019)

Knight said:


> Different than what the op posted. The man walked along a flower lined path & had a conversation with his M I L.  What I think you are saying is you sense the presence of your mother at times.
> 
> Christians believe there is a heaven & hell where life after death is real. Conversation with the M I L would mean after death the dead feel & sense. Heaven  as I posted isn't the sky above, our universe but some place external to what we can see.
> 
> ...



I already answered you. Thank you for using my mom as part of your argument. Frankly, I don't give a damn what you think. If you can't take an answer that doesn't comport with your world view, then I will ask you to shut the ---- up. Because now you've pissed me off.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 26, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Being greeted by your mother-in-law...no wonder he changed his mind about dying!


Hey, some people LOVE their MIL.  That's a stereotype.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2019)

Pretty funny thread.  There's an explanation for everything.
Reminded me of a comment my dad made when someone said they watched an interview with Muhammad Ali on a talk show.  They were discussing UFO's.  Ali said "I've seen UFO's many times."
My dad said, "Damn right."  I'd see UFO's, too if I was hit by Joe Frazier."


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm not buying any of this. Nobody is going without breathing for 45 minutes. That's BS.  At 6 minutes without oxygenated blood, the brain begins to deteriorate. As to "recalls" about near death experiences, they vary from culture to culture. There are not all the same. And they are as valid as dreams. And, they are called "NEAR death experience", so by definition, you aren't dead. It's like being called the NEAR winner of the lottery.


Not according to medical professionals and the definition of dead. There are many examples of people being declared dead and you are either dead or you aren’t. 

Near death experience means you came close to death but didn’t die.

There appears to be a significant difference.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> There appears to be a significant difference.


The same goes for almost pregnant..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2019)

Sunny said:


> There are sleep disorders in which the person briefly hallucinates seeing people who have been long dead. Not dreaming, I mean suddenly waking from sleep and, with one's eyes open, actually "seeing" those people for a few seconds. Then the "apparitions" fade.
> 
> I suspect that these near death accounts of seeing loved ones are very much the same thing. Religion has nothing to do with it. Death has nothing to do with it. It's a mysterious phenomenon that our brain experiences in extreme circumstances.



I read somewhere that the lights, etc., that people report seeing when they have been in a very near death state are actually the result of chemical changes and misfiring synapses as the brain heads toward final shutdown.  

Makes as much sense as anything else.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 29, 2019)

remember cautious folks, piece of string in coffin. connected to bell on top of soil?  
still occurring until 1850, perhaps later (don't remember about pipe or other
mechanisms placed on top, to get oxygen do the 'departed.')
Interesting...
If you and your spouse had a so-so relationship, that spouse died, then you heard someone clanging a bell.  Would you immediately quit spreading manure, run to grave, dig up sweet Lucy, or would you pause, reflect...?


----------



## norman (Oct 30, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> remember cautious folks, piece of string in coffin. connected to bell on top of soil?
> still occurring until 1850, perhaps later (don't remember about pipe or other
> mechanisms placed on top, to get oxygen do the 'departed.')
> Interesting...
> If you and your spouse had a so-so relationship, that spouse died, then you heard someone clanging a bell.  Would you immediately quit spreading manure, run to grave, dig up sweet Lucy, or would you pause, reflect...?


If I had to give back the insurance money, might just keep on spreading manure.


----------



## Knight (Oct 30, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> remember cautious folks, piece of string in coffin. connected to bell on top of soil?
> still occurring until 1850, perhaps later (don't remember about pipe or other
> mechanisms placed on top, to get oxygen do the 'departed.')
> Interesting...
> If you and your spouse had a so-so relationship, that spouse died, then you heard someone clanging a bell.  Would you immediately quit spreading manure, run to grave, dig up sweet Lucy, or would you pause, reflect...?


Does your question mean sweet Lucy was buried on your property instead of a grave yard? If so & if you had mal intention [pause, reflect] why would you add the bell ringing ability?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2019)

PVC said:


> Hey, some people LOVE their MIL.  That's a stereotype.


And a ‘common’ stereotype at that.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Speaking of things that are maybe dead, or maybe not, remember this?


----------



## jerry old (Oct 30, 2019)

Knight asks question I have no answer tooooo.
We know
Catholicism required 'holy ground burials.'
(Wonder if the dead person, not meeting the qualifications for burial in
church yard commentary gave a damn?)
I think the bell incidents occurred, primarily in the east, where folks had
grave yards. 
Catholicism had difficult time crossing the Mississippi, (A stay-at-home
bunch-what?)
Frontier days, 1840-1920(???) farms, ranches had plots on their own land,
'family cemeteries. They can still be found today.
'Sweet Lucy is dead, us get on with work.'

I would guess the bell events  didn't occur West of the Mississippi.

( I know of many small  graveyards bulldozed without any removal of occupants in family graveyards.  When the land is sold to developers:
'were here to make money (track housing) not waste money digging up dead folks.)

Wikipedia, see safety coffins-hmmm
also, 1890 folks waking up in the morgue-over 200 incidents.

Sunny:
Can you remember the first time you viewed 'Monty Phython,'?
'What, what, what are they doing'??????
I still use, 'Now for something completely different,'..................


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 30, 2019)

HA!  Some people will believe anything.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2019)

Such fairy tales make for interesting reading....for those who buy it.
Another group of individuals who like this stuff:  Religious people like to attribute stories like this to a "miracle."


----------



## jerry old (Oct 30, 2019)

win 231
Consider the extra expense of the mechanisms, I assume it require some skill
to place the items into the casket, the air tube, bell... The site of the burial is blurred, who is monitoring the bell? Grave had to have someone listening.
I've never considered that aspect, had to be close to parsonage, family property?

Not sure about the occurrence in Europe, this was a part of American History,
Prof found interesting.  When he went off on a topic, better pay attention as it will be seen on test.

Hey guy, your a cleb!
your avatar is on access page, but you probably know that.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Jerry, I still love Monty Python, even after all these years.  Just thinking of John Cleese and his "Minister of Silly Walks" routine cracks me up.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2019)

Sign in a work place:

"People who don't believe in life after death should be here at quitting time."


----------

